# Best Method For Gold Plated Cable Connectors



## Rmwatson78 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have 20 kilos of gold plated cable connectors and I was wondering what some of the more knowledgeable folks around here might think as far as which process I should use? I have a Simplicity refining system I bought from Ishor online but I ran out of the tiny yellow catalyst granules. Would an A/P mixture with a bubbler in a bucket work for removing the plating?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 4, 2016)

Throw your Ishore system away and do a search on their system here on the forum.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 4, 2016)

The iShor system should work for refining but what most members have a problem with is they take off the shelf chemicals that they buy in bulk for a buck a pound, give it a fancy name so you don't know what it is, and mark it up 500 to 1000%. 

We don't do any of that hocus pocus fancy name stuff here, all our methods are documented and there are no hidden secrets.


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Mar 4, 2016)

4metals said:


> The iShor system should work for refining but what most members have a problem with is they take off the shelf chemicals that they buy in bulk for a buck a pound, give it a fancy name so you don't know what it is, and mark it up 500 to 1000%.
> 
> We don't do any of that hocus pocus fancy name stuff here, all our methods are documented and there are no hidden secrets.



I still find irony in the fact that although so many seem to have a problem with Ishor, no one will even really talk about what those off the shelf chemicals are, as if Ishor has a right to do business that way.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 4, 2016)

Rmwatson78 said:


> I still find irony in the fact that although so many seem to have a problem with Ishor, no one will even really talk about what those off the shelf chemicals are, as if Ishor has a right to do business that way.


Actually, it's been discussed many times. Type the words subzero and storm in the forum search and you'll find numerous threads.

Dave


----------



## etack (Mar 4, 2016)

Rmwatson78 said:


> 4metals said:
> 
> 
> > The iShor system should work for refining but what most members have a problem with is they take off the shelf chemicals that they buy in bulk for a buck a pound, give it a fancy name so you don't know what it is, and mark it up 500 to 1000%.
> ...




Also ask them for an MSDS on them. It is a requirement with chem sales and for your business books.

Eric


----------



## butcher (Mar 4, 2016)

Many company's use loop hole,s to get around telling people what chemicals are in their products, or propitiatory blends of chemicals, even on their required MSDS Sheets.
Sometimes giving little, to almost no information as to what the chemical actually is, sometimes you can guess from the information given.

Ishor has no secrets the forum has not long ago figured out, which has been discussed here in length.


----------

